# HDMI sound issues.



## Eric4753 (May 5, 2013)

Hello,

I mainly use my pc on my moniter ,but occasionally I use it on my tv. When I connect my pc to the T.V via HDMI the sound is very choppy and cuts randomly. I use the same hdmi and it works perfectly with my moniter ,but now with my tv. Any suggestions?

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 5, 2013)

Is the sound output from your tv normal when connected to other hdmi hardware.

Does the choppy sound only occur when connected to your pc.


----------



## Eric4753 (May 5, 2013)

Yes only when my pc is connected. I can connect the xbox and the sound works ,but not the pc...


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 5, 2013)

Do you also connect to your monitor via hdmi ?


----------



## Eric4753 (May 5, 2013)

yes with the same hdmi cord too


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 6, 2013)

Can you give us more information on your hardware, motherboard and graphics card.

Do you use realtek sound ?


----------



## Okedokey (May 6, 2013)

Update and clean install (using driversweeper) motherboard sound drivers.


----------



## Eric4753 (May 6, 2013)

Yes I use realtek and the specs are in my signature. and i'll try the driversweeper later...

Thanks


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 7, 2013)

Must be going blind eric didn`t even notice your sig 

When you install your ati drivers, did you check the hmdi audio box was unticked otherwise there could be a clash of ati & realtek hd audio drivers.


----------



## Eric4753 (May 7, 2013)

No i didn't check how would I check it?


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 8, 2013)

Go into your device manager, near the bottom you will see sound, video and game controllers, open the drop down list, if you have installed the amd audio driver, you will see AMD high definition audio device, below that you should also see your realtek driver which will show as realtek high defintion audio.


----------



## Eric4753 (May 9, 2013)

Both of them are there...


----------



## jamesd1981 (May 9, 2013)

Well you could connect to your tv and try each of the audio drivers and see if they both have the sound problem or if it turns out the sound is fine with one of them, just use that driver when connected to your tv.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried disabling one and it still had the issue. I enabled it and disabled the other and got no sound lol This happens only with online videoes and movies/ music games and music files are fine


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 7, 2013)

Does anyone know how to fix this issue? I can play games and listen to music fine ,but If I try to watch a youtube video or stream a move or listen to pandora the sound is very choppy......


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 8, 2013)

Network drivers.


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 8, 2013)

what do you by that? update them?


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Jun 9, 2013)

Eric4753 said:


> Does anyone know how to fix this issue? I can play games and listen to music fine ,but If I try to watch a youtube video or stream a move or listen to pandora the sound is very choppy......



Whats the buffering like for the video? Can you right click and see if the setting for Flash has hardware acceleration enabled?


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 9, 2013)

Download and install anything these bring up related to your gpu.  The first one will auto detect what you need (intel).  The second link, select desktop 7970 and update catalyst and the drivers.  

The two HDMI connections you have and the Network Drivers are covered by this action.

http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect

http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 10, 2013)

one thing updated and I will try this tomorrow thanks for help and cross your fingers


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 12, 2013)

seems like it is a browser issue ,because Internet explorer works fine on videos ,but google chrome does the shutter thing....


----------



## Eric4753 (Jun 17, 2013)

Well Its definitely Google chrome or adobe f;lash player causing this. I uninstalled both and re-installed them ,but nothing any idea on what I can do to fix this? *edit another weird thing is: Say I want tyo watch a coh2 live stream match I launch coh 2 click on the link and it transferers me to google chrome and I watch the the live stream. THE VIDEO and SOund is fine , even when I close coh 2 in  the background the sound is fine....


----------

